# Hans Zimmer - Wonder Woman 1984 Soundtrack



## muziksculp (Dec 17, 2020)

Hi,

Listening to *Hans Zimmer*'s latest soundtrack release *'Wonder Woman 1984'* , I'm loving it 

Thanks to Maestro Hans Zimmer for this wonderful Soundtrack.

*Edit : * Oh , sorry I just noticed there is another thread already on this topic.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Consona (Dec 18, 2020)

__





Wonder Woman 1984 - SuperHans Returns


Wonderful news. But are you officially putting the SuperHans T-shirt back on? http://collider.com/hans-zimmer-wonder-woman-1984/




vi-control.net


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 18, 2020)

Is there a way to delete a post on this forum ?


----------



## South Thames (Dec 21, 2020)

'Super Hans' seems to have leaked into his new NetFlix logo music also. This must have been a lucrative lunch time's work:


----------

